

Peter Thiel's Rise to Wealth and Libertarian Futurism - boh
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/11/28/111128fa_fact_packer

======
rdl
I get the feeling kids will be studying Peter Thiel in ~150 years. I don't
think that's the case with most other people in business/politics today.
That's both because most people are relatively less accomplished, but that the
accomplished people are also usually a lot simpler and internally consistent.

